# Petition zur Änderung des Fischereigesetzes [Sinnig? ]



## Gime2g (23. Juli 2020)

Hey Leute,

Ich kotz mich schon seit langer Zeit über das Deutsche Fischereigesetz aus und hatte jetzt eine Idee, weiß jedoch nicht ob das ganze Sinnig ist und ob sowas überhaupt eine Änderung erwirken kann.

Und zwar bin ich totaler Fan von der Art wie die Niederlanden das Angeln regeln. Jeder darf angeln, Gewässerscheine gibt's an jeder Ecke zu kaufen und für bereits wenig Geld ist es sogar möglich Jahreskarten für das gesamte Land zu kaufen. Man muss also keinem Verein beitreten in dem man dann an 8 Mittelmäßigen Gewässern fischen darf, was aber sobald man mal wo anders ist auch schon wieder nutzlos ist.

Diese Problematik wird man wohl kaum ändern können aber es gibt eine weitere Sache die mir jedes Mal die Laune versaut.

Nun hat man schon den Schein und zahlt ständig an die Vereine damit man Angeln darf aber der Partner oder Freunde dürfen nicht mit?! Das ist eine schöne Art Leuten das Angeln von vornherein zu vermiesen. Denn meine Frau wird sicher keinen Schein machen, nur um alle 3 Monate mal gemütlich mit mir angeln gehen zu können.

Wieso in aller Welt ist es denn bitte nicht gestattet unter Aufsicht eines Fischereiberechtigten ebenfalls zu Angeln? Meinetwegen obliegt das fertig machen der Ang und die Tötung demjenigen mit Angelschein aber um Gottes Willen lass dich 1-2 Leute unter Aufsicht mit angeln. 

Meine Idee währe nun eine Petition dafür zu starten allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das auch nur irgendjemanden der dafür zuständig ist kratzen würde. Oder ob ich sogar nur der einzige bin den das aufregt. 

Lässt mich doch mal eure Meinungen dazu hören.


----------



## exstralsunder (23. Juli 2020)

Fang mal an: 16 Bundesländer...16 Fischereigesetze...


----------



## Blueser (23. Juli 2020)

Werden in Holland auch Besatzmaßnahmen und Gewässerpflege durchgeführt und wer bezahlt diese?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

es gibt kein Deutsches Fischereigesetz. In Deutschland ist die Fischerei Ländersache, daher haben wir 16 verschiedene, die Fischerei betreffende, Ländergesetze.
Zu den Niederlanden, was ich da so hier mitbekommen habe, ist es mit dem überall im ganzen Land mit einem Schein fischen auch nicht so, wie Du angibst.
Außerdem haben die Niederländer Entnahmeregeln, welche ich nicht akzeptieren kann. Auch dort gibt es blödsinnige Regelungen. Nicht nur bei uns.
Bei uns kann jeder, der wirklich Interesse hat auch zum Angeln. Da gibts keine unüberwindbare Hürden. Man muss halt die Prüfung machen, aber die ist ja nun nicht so schwierig und die schafft auch jeder, der sich auch nur ein bißchen bemüht.
Ich z. B. bin mit meinen hiesigen (Mittelfranken) fischereilichen Möglichkeiten voll zufrieden und bis auf ein besseres Fischen auf Salmoniden, bei denen wir hier topographisch leider benachteiligt sind, muss ich wegen keiner Fischart woanders hinfahren um gut zu fangen. Ich habe die Möglichkeit in 24 Gewässern zu fischen (Vereins- und Verbandsgewässer) und das genügt mir vollauf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2020)

Nur dumm, das wir gar kein "deutsches Fischereigesetz" haben!


----------



## Koalabaer (23. Juli 2020)

Gime2g schrieb:


> Und zwar bin ich totaler Fan von der Art wie die Niederlanden das Angeln regeln. Jeder darf angeln, Gewässerscheine gibt's an jeder Ecke zu kaufen und für bereits wenig Geld ist es sogar möglich Jahreskarten für das gesamte Land zu kaufen. Man muss also keinem Verein beitreten in dem man dann an 8 Mittelmäßigen Gewässern fischen darf, was aber sobald man mal wo anders ist auch schon wieder nutzlos ist.
> 
> 
> Wieso in aller Welt ist es denn bitte nicht gestattet unter Aufsicht eines Fischereiberechtigten ebenfalls zu Angeln? Meinetwegen obliegt das fertig machen der Ang und die Tötung demjenigen mit Angelschein aber um Gottes Willen lass dich 1-2 Leute unter Aufsicht mit angeln.



... man könnte noch viele weitere Sachen mit dazu packen. 



> Meine Idee währe nun eine Petition dafür zu starten allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das auch nur irgendjemanden der dafür zuständig ist kratzen würde. Oder ob ich sogar nur der einzige bin den das aufregt.
> 
> Lässt mich doch mal eure Meinungen dazu hören.




Hallo Gime2g


... bevor du da unnötig viel Arbeit reinsteckst. Den größten Gegner findest du innerhalb der ,,deutschen Anglerschaft''.

auf den Punkt gebracht: 

Durch Neid, oder Missgunst oder übertriebenes Moralgedöns ist dein ritterliches Vorhaben zum Scheitern verurteilt.


... der deutsche Angler findet die freizügige Reglung vieler Länder natürlich Klasse!
beim eigenen Tümpel ist aber Schluß mit lustig.


PS: lehn dich einfach zurück und genieße die Show. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juli 2020)

Koalabaer schrieb:


> ... bevor du da unnötig viel Arbeit reinsteckst. Den größten Gegner findest du innerhalb der ,,deutschen Anglerschaft''.



... bevor du da unnötig viel Arbeit reinsteckst. Den größte Gegner findest du im Nichtvorhandensein des "deutsches Fischereigesetz".


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Den größte Gegner findest du im Nichtvorhandensein des "deutsches Fischereigesetz"



Ist das nicht das ominöse Gesetz wo auch der "Bundesfischereischein" geregelt sein soll?

Gibt zwar viele , die dran glauben, zeigen konnte es mir bisher aber  noch niemand.

In dem Fall vertraue ich mal auf die Expertise von Toni.


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2020)

Aber dafür haben wir ein Bundeskleingartengesetz, BKleinG - die Abkürzung so sinnig. Es ist schon wichtig, dass das Um und Auf im Heimgarten bundesgesetzlich geregelt is!     



			BKleingG - Bundeskleingartengesetz


----------



## Pescador (23. Juli 2020)

@Gime2g Kenne viele Gewässer (in NRW) die durch Vereine bewirtschaftet werden. Und keines wo man Partnerin, Kinder u. Freunde, auch als Gastangler nicht mitbringen dürfte.
Wie auch @Blueser bereits vermutlich andeutete, bewirtschaften und pflegen Vereine die Angelgewässer in unserem Land ...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber dafür haben wir ein Bundeskleingartengesetz, BKleinG - die Abkürzung so sinnig. Es ist schon wichtig, dass das Um und Auf im Heimgarten bundesgesetzlich geregelt is!
> 
> 
> 
> BKleingG - Bundeskleingartengesetz



Hallo,

wir haben ja auch ein MuschGesetz; MuSchG, Abkürzung für Mutterschutzgesetz, nicht dass da jemand auf falsche Gedanken kommt   .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## exstralsunder (24. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber dafür haben wir ein Bundeskleingartengesetz, BKleinG - die Abkürzung so sinnig. Es ist schon wichtig, dass das Um und Auf im Heimgarten bundesgesetzlich geregelt is!
> 
> 
> 
> BKleingG - Bundeskleingartengesetz



Ja nu...sind ja nur 20 Paragraphen.
15 davon hätte man auch ins BGB packen können.
Abgesehen davon, gilt es ja nur für Kleingartenanlagen. (e.V.'s)


----------



## Finke20 (24. Juli 2020)

# *Gime2g*

Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben gibt es in Deutschland kein *"Deutsches Fischereigesetz", *sondern 16 verschiedene Fischereigesetze und das werden sich die Länder auch nicht aus der Hand nehmen lassen.
Man sieht es ja bei den ganzen Corona Verordnungen.



Gime2g schrieb:


> Denn meine Frau wird sicher keinen Schein machen, nur um alle 3 Monate mal gemütlich mit mir angeln gehen zu können.



Das ist jetzt solch eine Sache, bei uns in MV und auch in anderen Bundesländer kann man sich einen *zeitlich befristeten Fischereischein* kaufen https://www.lallf.de/fischerei/angelfischerei/touristenfischereischein/ . Dieser sogenannte Touristenfischereischein ist dann 28 Tage gültig und kann auch verlängert werden.  (Gilt natürlich auch für Einwohner aus MV). Erstausstellung 24€ und Verlängerung 13€ immer für das Kalenderjahr gesehen. Wird auf Dauer auch teuer.
Dann kauft man sich eine Gewässerkarte und schon kann man angeln gehen jedenfalls in MV, viel einfacher geht es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Papamopps (24. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt kein Deutsches Fischereigesetz. In Deutschland ist die Fischerei Ländersache, daher haben wir 16 verschiedene, die Fischerei betreffende, Ländergesetze.
> Zu den Niederlanden, was ich da so hier mitbekommen habe, ist es mit dem überall im ganzen Land mit einem Schein fischen auch nicht so, wie Du angibst.
> ...




Lade dich hiermit herzlich ein, im Rheinischen angeln zu kommen.

In Köln hast du den Rhein, günstig, schwierig. Aber machbar. 

Daneben suche ich derzeit einne See für mich und meine Söhne. 
Und fast jeder hat einen eigenen Verein. 
200€ pro Gewässer. Ggf haben die 2 oder 3....bei manchen zahlt man aber zusätzlich für andere Gewässer. 
Und man hat mal eben 75-200€ Aufnahmegebühren oder Wartelisten 

Mal eben ein Gewässer ausprobieren... nö. 

Tageskarten haben immer besondere Auflagen. Und mit 10-18€ im Vergleich zu Holland teuer. 

NRW ist da vielleicht auch speziell. Aber dass sie so die Leute nach Holland drängen...klar. 


Und als ich am Rhein ausversehen einen großen Wels hatte...hab ich mir echt Gedanken gemacht, ob ich den mitnehmen muss, ob ich beobachtet werde oder ob er mir aus der Hand fallen darf. 

Zielfisch war Zander. Mit entsprechender Montage. Also warum ist hier C&R verboten?


----------



## Papamopps (24. Juli 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> @Gime2g Kenne viele Gewässer (in NRW) die durch Vereine bewirtschaftet werden. Und keines wo man Partnerin, Kinder u. Freunde, auch als Gastangler nicht mitbringen dürfte.
> Wie auch @Blueser bereits vermutlich andeutete, bewirtschaften und pflegen Vereine die Angelgewässer in unserem Land ...




Meine Frau hätte inaktives Mitglied werden müssen, um in dem.ersten Verein in dem wir waren, das umzäunte Gebiet zu betreten. Versicherungschutz lautete der Grund.


----------



## tibulski (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

wir versuchen ein ähnliches Model, wie in Holland langfristig auch in Deutschland zu etablieren. Ob das klappt und wie lange das dauern wird, kann ich nicht abschätzen. Aber wir sind schon seit 2 Jahren an dem Thema dran und haben im Hintergrund einiges angestoßen. Wesentliche Komponente ist der neue digitale Verbandsausweis, den wir mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit in verschiedenen Landesverbänden einführen. Wir haben dazu eine neue Plattform entwickelt, die es den Vereinen ermöglicht vollautomatisiert die Ausweise zu bestellen und laufend zu pflegen. Dazu können digitale Merken eingeklebt werden. Ziel ist es da auch digitale Angelkarten druafzulegen. Werden die Ausweise dann unter den Verbänden anerkannt kommen wir dem Ziel nach dem Vorbild Niederlande schon deutlich näher. Die neue Plattform läuft schon, braucht aber noch etwas Feinschliff. Ist seit einiger Zeit intern das mit Absatand wichtigste Projekt im Verband.

Die 16 Landesfischereigesetze zu ändern oder gar in einem bundesweiten Gesetz zu vereinheitlichen, halte ich auch für schlichtweg unmöglich. Wenn man die Gesetze nicht ändern kann, sollte man versuchen die komplexen Regelungen vor den Anglern zu verstecken. Ich habe mich dazu schon vor einiger Zeit mit den Verantwortlichen in den Niederlanden für den Vispass getroffen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Wesentliche Komponente ist der neue digitale Verbandsausweis,




Inwiefern hilft der mir dann (als DAFV Mitglied) in anderen Bundesländern zu angeln?
Im Urlaub zum Beispiel.
Oder anders gefragt - was genau ist der Nutzen dieses Ausweises für das einzelne Mitglied?


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Lade dich hiermit herzlich ein, im Rheinischen angeln zu kommen.
> 
> In Köln hast du den Rhein, günstig, schwierig. Aber machbar.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

erstmal danke für Deine Einladung. Aber wie schon erwähnt, brauche ich zum Angeln (ausser für wirklich gute bis sehr gute Salmonidengewässer) meine fränkische Heimat nicht verlassen.
Ich zahle für die 24 Vereins- und Verbandsgewässer im Jahr 310 Euro und das ist für den süddeutschen Raum schon als günstig anzusehen. Zumal es sich da schon meist um gute bis sehr gute Gewässer handelt.
Tageskarten kosten bei uns so allgemein 12-15 Euro, soweit es sich nicht um Salmonidengewässer handelt. Allerdings gibts die meist auch nicht so einfach. Da waren aber die Gastfischer, zumindest ein gewisser Teil, selbst schuld. Früher gaben wir im Verein Gastkarten ohne weitere Auflagen aus. Nach andauernden Verstößen von Gastanglern gegen die Bestimmungen der Gewässer- und Angelordnung gibt es seit etlichen Jahren eben Gastkarten nur noch in Verbindung mit der Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds und auch nicht für alles Gewässer.
Wenn ich z. B. beim Hechtfischen einen großen, für mich nicht verwertbaren, Waller fange, habe ich kein Problem, den zurückzusetzen, da kann sogar ein Fischereiaufseher neben mir stehen. Es war nicht beabsichtigt einen Waller zu fangen und er ist mir für eine Verwertung deutlich zu groß. Also fehlt der vernünftige Grund, das Tier zu töten.
Ich kann natürlich keinen 5 Kilo Hecht zurücksetzen ohne evtl. Probleme zu bekommen. Aber einen Hecht mit 70 cm und 2 Kilo setze ich auch zurück, da der mir zu klein ist. So handhabe ich das in etwa schon seit 60 Jahren und da passiert nichts, da ich ja auch die Absicht habe, einen Fisch zu entnehmen, wenn ich zum Angeln gehe, aber über die Entnahme selbst entscheide schon noch ich.
Reines C&R, also das zum Angeln gehen ohne jegliche Absicht einer Entnahme ist in Deutschland eben nicht erlaubt (wenn es einer tut ist mir das aber egal, ich bin kein Moralapostel), da hier dann der vernünftige Grund nach dem Tierschutzgesetz fehlt.
Mit den Regeln in Holland, da mißfällt mir z.B., dass es da mitunter erlaubt ist während der Schonzeit auf die geschonte Art zu fischen. Oder Karpfen und Waller sind ganzjährig geschützt. Beide Arten sind in ihrem Bestand nicht im Geringsten bedroht beim Waller kommt noch hinzu, dass der in Holland ursprünglich nie vorkam. Das ist ganz einfach Blödsinn, ist mir aber wurscht, wir haben mitunter auch nicht gerade stimmige Vorschriften. Dann, wenn ein Fisch durch den Fangvorgang sehr schwer verletzt wurde, muss ich den ebenfalls zurücksetzen. Den muss ich bei uns, aber entnehmen, was auch richtig ist, um den Fisch nicht elendig verrecken zu lassen.
Außerdem habe ich hier schon von Hollandexperten gelesen, dass es passieren kann, wenn man erlaubterweise einen Fisch entnimmt, man eventuell vier platte Reifen am Auto hat oder eine Tracht Prügel bekommen kann (beides mehrmals von Holland-Experten hier gelesen), auf so etwas kann ich gerne verzichten, denn wenn ich auf Hecht fische, will ich auch einen entnehmen. Dies nur, weil der Threadstarter Holland so in den Himmel hob, denn fischereilich gesehen, wird mich Holland nie sehen.

Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## doebelfaenger (24. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir versuchen ein ähnliches Model, wie in Holland langfristig auch in Deutschland zu etablieren. Ob das klappt und wie lange das dauern wird, kann ich nicht abschätzen. Aber wir sind schon seit 2 Jahren an dem Thema dran und haben im Hintergrund einiges angestoßen. Wesentliche Komponente ist der neue digitale Verbandsausweis, den wir mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit in verschiedenen Landesverbänden einführen. Wir haben dazu eine neue Plattform entwickelt, die es den Vereinen ermöglicht vollautomatisiert die Ausweise zu bestellen und laufend zu pflegen. Dazu können digitale Merken eingeklebt werden. Ziel ist es da auch digitale Angelkarten druafzulegen. Werden die Ausweise dann unter den Verbänden anerkannt kommen wir dem Ziel nach dem Vorbild Niederlande schon deutlich näher. Die neue Plattform läuft schon, braucht aber noch etwas Feinschliff. Ist seit einiger Zeit intern das mit Absatand wichtigste Projekt im Verband.
> 
> ...



Mensch Olaf @tibulski ,

Edit by Mod.
Nettiquette beachten!
Ich seziere das mal:

Kurz zur Erklärung: Mit dem Erwerb eines Vispas tretet ihr einem Verein in den Niederlanden bei und könnte dafür für 35 bis 50 Euro (je nach Verein) einen Großteil der Gewässer in den Niederlanden befischen.

In Deutschland braucht ihr zum Angeln den Fischereischein (bekommt ihr nach bestandener Prüfung beim Amt) und für fast jedes Gewässer einen Erlaubnisschein. Den könnt ihr entweder als Gastkarte erwerben (zb. Rheinschein in NRW) oder ihr bekommt ihn über einen Verein, dem ihr beitretet. Ausnahmen: Touristenschein (sozusagen ein zeitlich begrenzter Fischereischein ohne Prüfung, etwa in S-H oder M-V) und einige "freie" Gewässer, etwa an der Küste oder in Hamburg, an denen ihr nur den Fischereischein benötigt.

Nun zu den Aussagen von @tibulski:

"Wie versuchen, ein ähnliches Modell wie in Holland langfristig auch in Deutschland zu etablieren."
Völliger Schwachsinn. Die Fischereirechte hierzulande sind tausendfach aufgesplittert, das ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

"Wesentliche Komponente ist der neue digitale Verbandsausweis"
Völliger Schwachsinn. Mit dem "neuen digitalen Verbandsausweis" oder derzeit mit dem analogen Sportfischerpass könnt ihr NIRGENDWO angeln. Er zeigt nur, dass ihr leider über eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft Zwangsmitglied in einem dem DAFV noch angeschlossenen Landesverbände seid. Ob er jemals kommen sollte, ist also völlig egal. Der Nutzen für euch als Angler: NULL! Nochmal: NULL!

Wäre auch eine schöne Frage für die Fischereiprüfung: Welche dieser drei Dokumente nutzen euch etwas, wenn ihr in Deutschland angeln wollt:

A) Fischereischein
B) Erlaubnisschein
C) "Neuer digitaler Verbandsausweis"

Die Aussage von @tibulski "Werden die Ausweise dann unter den Verbänden anerkannt, kommen wir dem Ziel nach dem Vorbild Niederlande schon deutlich näher." ist also ebenfalls völliger Schwachsinn. Mit dem Vispas könnt ihr angeln, mit dem "neuen digitalen Verbandsausweis" höchstens Kokslinien geradeziehen.

Die Aussage "Ist seit einiger Zeit intern das mit Abstand wichtigste Projekt im Verband." ist deshalb furchterregend. Wenn ein NUTZLOSES DING das wichtigste Projekt ist, na dann gute Nacht!

Viele Grüße,
-df


P.S.: Empfehle dazu auch dringend die Lektüre dieses AB-Threads: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...-fragen-zum-maschinenlesbaren-ausweis.337749/

Inklusive des einmalig genialen @tibulski Zitates: "Der neue Ausweis bietet alles was der alte Ausweis geboten hat, inkl. der Möglichkeit Marken aufzukleben (kleine Hologramme)." Soviel zu "digital"... 

Das einzig Gute ist: Bevor der "neue digitale Verbandsausweis" kommt, steht bei der Geschwindigkeit, mit der dieses "intern wichtigste Projekt" vorangetrieben wird, der DAFV sowieso ohne Mitglieder da.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Zu den Niederlanden, was ich da so hier mitbekommen habe, ist es mit dem überall im ganzen Land mit einem Schein fischen auch nicht so, wie Du angibst.


Die einzelnen Vereine haben noch die Möglichkeit, einzelne Gewässer oder Abschnitte nur Vereinsmitgliedern vorzubehalten.
Aber das sind nun wirklich nicht so viele und empfinde ich sogar als gute Lösung für manche zu hart überlaufene Gebiete.




Blueser schrieb:


> Werden in Holland auch Besatzmaßnahmen und Gewässerpflege durchgeführt und wer bezahlt diese?


Beides wird in den Niederlanden durchgeführt. Vor allem in Sachen Gewässerpflege sind die Niederlanden ein Traum. Du findest dort kaum einen Gewässer, nicht Mal den kleinsten Tümpel, der nicht gemäht, entschlammt oder ausgebaggert wird, wenn es erforderlich ist. Und wenn es zu heiß wird und der Sauerstoff fehlt, werden die Pumpwerke angeworfen und keine Fische verenden.
Besser geht es nicht.


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2020)

Alles was man dem Trööt, wieder mal entnehmen kann, ist die Kernaussage "Ich möchte immer frisch gewaschen sein, aber niemals mit Wasser in Berührung kommen!". Das wird nichts werden. Der Förderalismus, meinetwegen nennt es Kleinstaaterei, steht dem immer entgegen. Aber genau dieser Föderalismus ist nun mal ein Kern unserer Staatsform. Wollte man daran etwas ändern, oder die Bundesrepublik gar zu einem zentralistischen Staat machen, müsste man einen Haufen Gesetze anpassen, teilweise verschärfen, teilweise sogar gänzlich streichen. Nicht nur für Angler. Das will aber auch keiner und wenn, dann sicher nicht die Mehrheit.

Wo ist bitte das Problem, dass wer angeln möchte, auch in seinem BL das bisschen Prüfung macht? Mir persönlich allemal lieber, als wenn jeder Hinz & Kunz tut und lässt, was ihm grade in den Sinn kommt. Am System der Rechtsinhabe und damit der Vergabe von Gasterlaubnissen würde sich ja deswegen kein Jota ändern!


----------



## Fruehling (24. Juli 2020)

Man kann wirklich froh sein, daß man trotz Kleinstaaterei mit einem einzigen Führerschein alle Bundesländer befahren darf...


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Wollte man daran etwas ändern, oder die Bundesrepublik gar zu einem zentralistischen Staat machen, müsste man einen Haufen Gesetze anpassen,



Wenn ich in Staatsbürgerkunde nicht gepennt habe, dürfte das ohne Staatsstreich wahrscheinlich nicht möglich sein.

Ansonsten hätten immer noch  alle Deutschen das im GG verbriefte Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist.



Andal schrieb:


> Mir persönlich allemal lieber, als wenn jeder Hinz & Kunz tut und lässt, was ihm grade in den Sinn kommt.



Sehe ich auch so, aber das ist ne persönliche Entscheidung.

Ich finde es auch gut, dass in Bayern z.B. die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine pro ha Gewässer gedeckelt ist und nicht jedes Kleingewässer von Scharen fischhungriger Angler überrannt werden kann.  Aber auch da kann man sicher anderer Meinung sein.



tibulski schrieb:


> wir versuchen ein ähnliches Model, wie in Holland langfristig auch in Deutschland zu etablieren



Hab ich da die Ironie oder den Smiley übersehen oder meint er das tatsächlich ernst?


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Beides wird in den Niederlanden durchgeführt. Vor allem in Sachen Gewässerpflege sind die Niederlanden ein Traum. Du findest dort kaum einen Gewässer, nicht Mal den kleinsten Tümpel, der nicht gemäht, entschlammt oder ausgebaggert wird, wenn es erforderlich ist. Und wenn es zu heiß wird und der Sauerstoff fehlt, werden die Pumpwerke angeworfen und keine Fische verenden.
> Besser geht es nicht.


Außerdem ist es viel günstiger. Von dem Geld, was die Vereinsmeierei in Deutschland kostet, könnten wir uns ohne weiteres den besten Fish and Wildlife Service leisten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Juli 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Von dem Geld, was die Vereinsmeierei in Deutschland kostet, könnten wir uns ohne weiteres den besten Fish and Wildlife Service leisten.


Hiho,
wie meinst du das mit der Vereinsmeierei ? wen kostet das Vereinsgemache etwas, ausser dem Verein ?

Vielleicht steh ich völlig auf der Leitung und kapiere irgend etwas überhaupt nicht, aber m.M. gibts das Vereinswesen und vor allem das fu...Ehrenamt nur aus einem Grund: der Staat gibt seine Verantwortung ab, und generiert dabei immer noch Geld. Ich fänds ja klasse wenn die Fischerei und auch die Jagd komplett verstaatlicht würden und alle Nutzer natürlicher Ressourcen damit auf eine Stufe gestellt wären...

Nur werden wir das nicht erleben. Deutschland kämpft den (aussichtslosen) Kampf gegen die Pensionszahlungen, deshalb versucht man mit aller Macht immer mehr zu privatisieren. Aus dem Grund ist ein Fish and Wildlife Service ala' USA für uns hier reine Illusion, das würd' was kosten, aber nichts einbringen .

P.S. frag mal den Eddy Stoiber was er von Staatsdienern hält.  
 Der hat seinerzeit ernst gemacht und ca. ein Drittel seiner Förster rasiert, letztlich hat ihn u.a. das seine (Rest-) Karriere als Politiker gekostet, wobei sein Verfallsdatum eh erreicht war.


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> P.S. frag mal den Eddy Stoiber was er von Staatsdienern hält.


Ob man dessen Reden folgen kann UND will?


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir versuchen ein ähnliches Model, wie in Holland langfristig auch in Deutschland zu etablieren. Ob das klappt und wie lange das dauern wird, kann ich nicht abschätzen. Aber wir sind schon seit 2 Jahren an dem Thema dran und haben im Hintergrund einiges angestoßen. Wesentliche Komponente ist der neue digitale Verbandsausweis, den wir mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit in verschiedenen Landesverbänden einführen. Wir haben dazu eine neue Plattform entwickelt, die es den Vereinen ermöglicht vollautomatisiert die Ausweise zu bestellen und laufend zu pflegen. Dazu können digitale Merken eingeklebt werden. Ziel ist es da auch digitale Angelkarten druafzulegen. Werden die Ausweise dann unter den Verbänden anerkannt kommen wir dem Ziel nach dem Vorbild Niederlande schon deutlich näher. Die neue Plattform läuft schon, braucht aber noch etwas Feinschliff. Ist seit einiger Zeit intern das mit Absatand wichtigste Projekt im Verband.
> 
> ...



Ob ein Verbandsausweis digital ist oder aus Papier, ändert doch nichts an der Fischereiausübungsberechtigung im Speziellen noch an Gesetztlichen im Allgemeinen.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ändert doch nichts an der Fischereiausübungsberechtigung



Dürfte schwierig werden, die ganzen privaten Fischereirechtsinahber zu enteignen und die Fischereivereine zu zwingen, jedes Verbandsmitglied in ihren Gewässern angeln zu lassen.

Wäre für mich persönlich auch kein erstrebenswertes Ziel.

Ich kenne so einige Gewässer, wo ich ganz froh bin, dass die nicht öffentlich zugänglich sind. Auch wenn das bedeutet, dass dann auch ich  da nicht angeln darf.

Hängt immer von der Größe der Gewässer, dem Fischbestand und der Masse der Angler ab, die dann potentiell dort einfallen würde.


----------



## Mikesch (24. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Man kann wirklich froh sein, daß man trotz Kleinstaaterei mit einem einzigen Führerschein alle Bundesländer befahren darf...


Du kannst mit deinem Fischereischein (falls du einen hast) auch in jedem Bundesland der  BRD einen Erlaubnisschein erwerben.


----------



## Koalabaer (24. Juli 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Du kannst mit deinem Fischereischein (falls du einen hast) auch in jedem Bundesland der  BRD einen Erlaubnisschein erwerben.



Auch wenn ich diesen Fischereischein/Prüfung nicht im Bundesland mit Hauptwohnsitz gemacht habe?  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## exstralsunder (24. Juli 2020)

Koalabaer schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich diesen Fischereischein/Prüfung nicht am Hauptwohnsitz gemacht habe?
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Leute...ihr bringt immer was durcheinander...
Der Fischereischein, der gilt IMMER Bundesweit.
Egal wo der gemacht wurde.
Der berechtigt einem lediglich zu angeln.
Für das jeweilige Gewässer benötigt man ZUSÄTZLICH noch einen Erlaubnisschein.
Das kann eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein sein, aber auch eine Gastkarte, oder der Küstenfischereischen (M-V)

Der Fischereischein hingegen muss meistens  in dem Bundesland gemacht werden in dem man seinen Hauptwohnsitz hat.
Also als Bayer oder Sachse mal flugs an die Ostsee gefahren und dort den Schein gemacht...geht zwar...wird aber im "zu Hause Bundesland" nicht anerkannt.
(Warum auch immer)
Was aber geht: Beispielsweise- ich wohne derzeit in Sachsen und habe dort meinen Hauptwohnsitz und dort auch meinen Fischerischein gemacht.
Nun verschlägt mich meine neue Arbeit nach Bayern.
Dort kann ich dann meinen Fischereischein umschreiben lassen.
Wobei es im Grunde Quatsch ist, da der sächsische Fischereischein eh anerkannt wird.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> wir versuchen ein ähnliches Model, wie in Holland langfristig auch in Deutschland zu etablieren. ... Wesentliche Komponente ist der neue digitale Verbandsausweis, den wir mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit in verschiedenen Landesverbänden einführen.



Ich bin fassungslos!
Was für ein Unsinn, in so vielerlei Hinsicht!


tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn man die Gesetze nicht ändern kann, sollte man versuchen die komplexen Regelungen vor den Anglern zu verstecken.


_Was???_




Man kann nur hoffen, dass da Freitag Mittags schon Wochenende 
und einige Cocktails im Spiel waren;
das wäre wirklich die _beste_ Erklärung für das Posting.


----------



## Koalabaer (25. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Der Fischereischein hingegen muss meistens  in dem Bundesland gemacht werden in dem man seinen Hauptwohnsitz hat.
> Also als Bayer oder Sachse mal flugs an die Ostsee gefahren und dort den Schein gemacht...geht zwar...wird aber im "zu Hause Bundesland" nicht anerkannt.
> (Warum auch immer)





Hallo,

ich habs oben mal geändert. Wir sind schon beieinander..   

Ein Bayer kann natürlich zB. hier in Brandenburg eine Prüfung machen und den Brandenburger Fischereischein bekommen.
Mit diesen Fischereischein bekommt er in Bayern ganz sicher Probleme.

Daher die Aussage: ein im Bundesland mit Hauptwohnsitz gemachter Fischereischein gilt Bundesweit. So wie du es auch beschreibst. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## exstralsunder (25. Juli 2020)

@Koalabaer 
Ich meine mit meinem Posting dich nicht persönlich.
Es gibt ja viele neue Angler oder solche die es werden wollen. Und immer wieder kommen die selben Fragen hoch.
Zudem gibt es gerade in M-V viele Angebote , welche mit dem Ferien Fischereischein werben.
Ein Wochenende hingesetzt und schon hat man das Ding. Allerdings: dieser wird nur in M-V seine Gültigkeit haben.
Deswegen: Entscheidend ist am Ende der Hauptwohnsitz.
Der Schein kann prinzipiell überall gemacht werden.  Er wid nur nicht anerkannt.
Im Grunde ist es eine völlig sinnlose Regelung. 
Sicher könnte man argumentieren: die Flunder und die Scholle kommt in Bayern eher nicht vor und außerdem hat man in M-V oder S-H andere Gesetze und Mindestmaße etc.
Aber als Gegenargument sollte dann auch gelten: wenn der Bayer zum Angeln an die Küste fährt- warum sollte dann sein Fischereischein anerkannt werden?


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Daher die Aussage: ein im Bundesland mit Hauptwohnsitz gemachter Fischereischein gilt Bundesweit. So wie du es auch beschreibst.



In Bayern aber nur, wenn zum Erwerb dieses Fischereischeins eine Fischerprüfung abgelegt wurde.



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Der Schein kann prinzipiell überall gemacht werden. Er wid nur nicht anerkannt.
> Im Grunde ist es eine völlig sinnlose Regelung.




Hat wahrscheinlich wie so oft was mit Geld zu tun.

Wenn man in anderen Bundesländern für weniger Geld mit weniger Aufwand den Schein machen kann,  könnte das zu unerwünschter Konkurrenz führen.

Ich kann mich aber auch an Zeiten erinnern, wo die gegenseitige Anerkennung der Fischereischeine der  Bundesländer noch weniger stark ausgeprägt war.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

na, da sind wir ja noch besser dran als die Österreicher. Die brauchen nämlich auch im Urlaub den Fischereischein des jeweiligen Bundeslandes. 
Bei denen gilt der Fischereischein, wie immer er auch heißt nur im eigenen Bundesland.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## exstralsunder (25. Juli 2020)

Tja...das wäre doch mal eine Aufgabe für unseren DAFV.

- Vereinfachung der Regeln zur Erlangung/Anerkennung des Fischereischeins
- ein einheitliches Bundesfischereigesetz
- Ausgliederung der Fischerei aus dem Tierschutzgesetz
- aktiver Kampf gegen Peta

Das wir 16 verschiendene Fischereigesetze haben, weiß ich selber. Das der DAFV natürlich keine Kompetenzen hat, Gesetze zu ändern-ist mir auch klar.
Aber hatten wir nicht eine  eine Führungsperson mit den besten Verbindungen zur Politik?
Was macht die eigentlich? Lebt die noch?
Was spricht dagegen, dass man die Fischerei aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ausgliedert und ein Bundes Fischereigesetz erstellt?
In diesem wird der grundsätzliche Umgang mit dem Fisch festgelegt.
Unabhängig davon , können ja die Länder ihre eigenen Regeln wie Schonmaß/Küchenfenster/Schonzeiten/Entnahmeregeln/Fischereirechte festlegen

Im Moment stellt sich der DAFV mir so dar: 
wir basteln an einem Digitalen Ausweis.
Braucht zwar keiner...hat auch keinen Vorteil...aber wir machen es trotzdem.
Außerdem wählen wir jedes Jahr den Fisch des Jahres.
Als Highlight dürft ihr uns auf der "Grünen Woche" besuchen.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei denen gilt der Fischereischein, wie immer er auch heißt nur im eigenen Bundesland



Bist Du da sicher?

Kenne ich von den Bundesländern wo ich gefischt habe anders.  Ist aber auch schon wieder sechs Jahre her, dass ich das letzte Mal dort war.



exstralsunder schrieb:


> und ein Bundes Fischereigesetz erstellt?





exstralsunder schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen



Evtl. das GG?


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja, ich habe gute Bekannte aus der Gegend von Linz (Oberösterreich) und wir treffen uns öfters zum Fischen in Niederösterreich und die brauchen dort die niederösterreichische Karte. Ihre oberösterreichische Fischerkarte gilt da nicht. War da selbst erstaunt, als ich das mitbekam.
Allerdings kenne ich auch einsame Täler bei den Ösis, da wird infoffiziell darauf auch mal verzichtet. Da heissts dann, das brauchst bei uns nicht, die Kieberer (Polizei) kontrollieren das im Tal nicht, da wir hier scharfe Aufseher haben und die kontrollieren nur die Lizenz, den Köder und den Fang.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Tja...das wäre doch mal eine Aufgabe für unseren DAFV.
> 
> - Vereinfachung der Regeln zur Erlangung/Anerkennung des Fischereischeins
> - ein einheitliches Bundesfischereigesetz
> ...


Will heissen, man setze einen debilen Mann auf ein klappriges Ross, gebe ihm einen trägen Knappen zur Seite und den Befehl: '"Los, hau die Windmühlen zusammen!"


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ja, ich habe gute Bekannte aus der Gegend von Linz (Oberösterreich)



Aber gerade Oberösterreich erkennt dafür m.W.  Fischerkarten aus anderen Bundesländern und sogar aus Bayern an.

Dürfte also wieder je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich geregelt sein.


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2020)

In Österreich ist es bei einem Nichtösterreicher doch nur entscheidend, dass er sein Fischerbüchl, die Fischereiabgabe, für das betreffende Bundesland gekauft hat. Den bayrischen Fischereischein verlangt man doch nur in gewissen, grenznahen Gewässern, um dem Scheinfluchttourismus etwas entgegenzuwirken!?


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,





__





						Wird meine Fischerkarte aus einem anderen Bundesland in OÖ anerkannt? | Landesfischereiverband OÖ
					






					www.lfvooe.at
				




Lizenzgebühren muss aber natürlich trotzdem noch  zahlen . 

In DE muss man m.W.  i.d.r. nur den Erlaubnisschein zahlen, aber keine Fischereiabgabe des anderen Bundeslandes.


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2020)

Erinnere mich aber dumpf, dass ich an der Ostsee zahlen musste. S-H nimmt wohl auch von den Urlaubern der Fischereiabgebe.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

keine Regel ohne Ausnahme.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich damals vor 40 Jahren nichts gezahlt habe, aber ob das auch legal war?

Mittlerweile steht das so auf den Webseiten.

Deshalb dürfte das für den DAFV auch ziemlich schwierig werden, "holländische Verhältnisse" zu erreichen.  Was immer die auch darunter verstehen mögen.

Sind ja nicht mal in allen Bundesländern repräsentiert.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir versuchen ein ähnliches Model, wie in Holland langfristig auch in Deutschland zu etablieren. Ob das klappt und wie lange das dauern wird, kann ich nicht abschätzen. Aber wir sind schon seit 2 Jahren an dem Thema dran und haben im Hintergrund einiges angestoßen. Wesentliche Komponente ist der neue digitale Verbandsausweis, den wir mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit in verschiedenen Landesverbänden einführen. Wir haben dazu eine neue Plattform entwickelt, die es den Vereinen ermöglicht vollautomatisiert die Ausweise zu bestellen und laufend zu pflegen. Dazu können digitale Merken eingeklebt werden. Ziel ist es da auch digitale Angelkarten druafzulegen. Werden die Ausweise dann unter den Verbänden anerkannt kommen wir dem Ziel nach dem Vorbild Niederlande schon deutlich näher. Die neue Plattform läuft schon, braucht aber noch etwas Feinschliff. Ist seit einiger Zeit intern das mit Absatand wichtigste Projekt im Verband.
> 
> ...


sorry Olaf,  aber manchmal, beziehungsweise immer öfter frage ich mich,

Was rauchst Du?
oder was für Tabletten nimmst Du?

Oder trinkst Du so starken Alk, dass Deine Sinne völlig benebelt sind?
Du kanns doch nicht ernsthaft glauben, dass dir irgendjemand diese Story abnimmt

und das hier ist ja wohl der allergrößte Hammer :  " Wenn man die Gesetze nicht ändern kann, sollte man versuchen die komplexen Regelungen vor den Anglern zu verstecken"


----------



## exstralsunder (25. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Will heissen, man setze einen debilen Mann auf ein klappriges Ross, gebe ihm einen trägen Knappen zur Seite und den Befehl: '"Los, hau die Windmühlen zusammen!"



Wenn Rosinante mitspielt....


----------



## tibulski (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

Ja, ihr habt es erkannt,

selbst die meisten Mitarbeiter in den Landesverbänden haben mich gefragt, was ich denn rauchen würde und ob ich den wüsste das wir ein föderalistisches Sytem in Deutschland hätten. Dabei rauche ich gar nicht. Auch in den Niederlanden haben die ein föderalistisches System und wenn du den Vispass kauftst, wirst du zwangsläufig Mitglied in einem Niedelrändischen Angelverein. Die haben einfach ihr kompliziertes Sytem vor den Anglern versteckt, Ich sehe da gar nicht so viel Unterschiede. Die Niederländer haben mich eingeladen, da wir konzeptionell deutlich weiter sind, aber natürlich von der flächendeckenden Abdeckung weit hinterher. Mal sehen was geht.

Gerne besseere Vorschläge machen, als auf immer und ewig mit den Papierausweisen rumzueieern. 
Alles beim Angeln in Deutschland so kompliziert lassen wie es ist?

Das ist der Kritkpunkt Nummer eins in Deutschland und wir versuchen da einfach was zu ändern. Sorry.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Gerne besseere Vorschläge machen, als auf immer und ewig mit den Papierausweisen rumzueieern.



Öhm...wir Sachsen sind da Euch weit vorraus...
Wir haben bereits seit Jaaaaahren eine *Plastik*karte. Vielleicht ist es Euch beim DAFV nur noch nicht aufgefallen?
Ach so: die Fischereiabgabe gibt es bei uns seit 2012 nicht mehr.
Begründung: die Angler tun  mehr als genug für den Erhalt  der Flora & Fauna.
Zudem war der Verwaltungsaufwand zu hoch.


----------



## tibulski (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ja klar, ist uns beides bekannt. Mit Papier durch Plastik ersetzen ist es aber nicht getan ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Fruehling (27. Juli 2020)

Margitta hat beim Geburtsdatum geschummelt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ja, ihr habt es erkannt,
> 
> ...




Servus Olaf,

wenn du klar gelegt hättest, was mit "verstecken" gemeint ist und wie du das Modell Niederlande siehst und in D umsetzen möchtest, dann wäre das sehr hilfreich in einer Diskussion und endlich sinnvoll gewesen.
Es gibt "scientes et nescientes": Wissende und Unwissende. Hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass es gscheide und dumme Menschen gibt, sondern eingeweihte und uninformiert gebliebene. Warum der wissende die unwissenden nicht einweiht, liegt in dessen persönlicher Kompetenz, vorhandener oder nichtvorhandener.

Die Frage der Beschaffenheit eines Ausweises besitzt im Prozessmanagement eines solchen Projektes, das du da ansprichts, eine höchst untergeordnete Priorisierung, wenn überhaupt.

Oder habt ihr im Prozess schon im Sinne des Zustandekommen des Projekts abgeklärt: Rechtl. Klärung von Eingriffen in Eigentumsrechten/Fischereirechten; rechtl. Anerkennung der Mitgliedschaften der DAFV Mitglieder gleich den Fischereiausübungberechtigten (bundesweit, auch ohne DAFV Mitgliedschaft); Finanzierungsausgleichsmodell (siehe hierzu auch 1. Punkt), usw.  und etc.

Petri
Toni


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja klar, ist uns beides bekannt. Mit Papier durch Plastik ersetzen ist es aber nicht getan ...
> 
> ...



Wäre ja nun ein leichtes, einen QR Code drauf zu drucken oder einen NFC Chip zu implantieren.
Nur: was soll denn noch auf dem Fischereischein stehen? Und wenn... wozu?
Bild, Name und Adresse sind vorhanden. Das es ein amtliches Dokumet ist, wird auch bestätigt.
Zudem hat das Teil ein Holgramm auf der Rückseite.
Alles andere zusätzlich ist doch m.M. nach überflüssig.
Sobald das Teil irgendwie digital daher kommt, wird es Probleme geben.
Ein Chip kann kaputt gehen und der Kontrolleur braucht ein zusätzliches Gerät.
Sinnvoll wäre allerhöchstens noch die Möglichkeit, dass man den Ausweis digital hinterlegt und dieser jederzeit abrufbar ist-falls man den mal verlegt, verloren oder vergessen hat.
Im *Angelatlas Sachsen* kann man ja heute schon sämtliche beangelbaren Flüsse, Seen, Teiche und Bäche abrufen.
Den Atlas gibt es auch als Android App. (IPhone weiß ich nicht)
Ebenfalls kann man sich dort die Gewässerordnung ansehen. Diese mitzuführen, ist in Sachsen Pflicht.
Aber: es ist egal, ob digital oder in Papierform.
Wäre ja nun ein leichtes, dort einen "Kundenlogin" anzulegen, wo man seine persönlichen Daten hinterlegt.
Warum muss man das Rad neu erfinden?


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Margitta hat beim Geburtsdatum geschummelt!




Nee hat sie nicht. Das Bild ist aus den 80ern. Sieht man ja an der Frisur und den schrecklichen Klamotten.


----------



## Fruehling (27. Juli 2020)

Ach man...


----------



## doebelfaenger (27. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> . Auch in den Niederlanden haben die ein föderalistisches System und wenn du den Vispass kauftst, wirst du zwangsläufig Mitglied in einem Niedelrändischen Angelverein. Die haben einfach ihr kompliziertes Sytem vor den Anglern versteckt,



Genau! Die haben das vor den Anglern versteckt. Deshalb muss man auch beim Kauf des Vispas angeben, in welchen Verein man eintreten will und dieser Verein steht dann GANZ DICK vorne auf dem Vispas drauf... 

Was die bösen Niederländer noch verstecken:

- An welchen Gewässern man angeln darf und an welchen nicht
- welche besonderen Regeln an den Gewässern gelten, ob man dort mit Extra-Genehmigung nachts angeln darf oder mit drei Ruten
- welche Fischarten dort zu erwarten sind

Natürlich verstecken die auch das nicht, sondern das kann man ganz einfach in der Vispas-App sehen...

@tibulski erzählt einfach mal wieder nur völligen Unsinn.

Versteckte Zwangsmitgliedschaften gibt es nur in D, wo man beim Eintritt in einen Verein manchmal zwangsläufig Mitglied in einem dem DAFV noch angeschlossenen Landesverbände wird.

Insofern ist der DAFV in Sachen Verstecken den Niederländern doch schon weit voraus...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (27. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> Das ist der Kritkpunkt Nummer eins in Deutschland und wir versuchen da einfach was zu ändern. Sorry.



Kritikpunkt Nummer eins in Deutschland? 

Genau, wen interessieren schon Angelverbote (gerne auch verhängt von DAFV-Mitgliedsverbänden), drohende Angelverbote, immer mehr Einschränkungen, Baglimit, Kampf gegen Tierrechts- und Naturschutzgedöns etc., wenn wir doch nur bald endlich den "neuen digitalen Verbandsausweis" in der Hand halten können...

Welcher Angler fiebert dem nicht schon seit Jahren entgegen??



Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Juli 2020)

@doebelfaenger 
denk an dein Herz....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2020)

tibulski schrieb:


> selbst die meisten Mitarbeiter in den Landesverbänden haben mich gefragt, was ich denn rauchen würde und ob ich den wüsste das wir ein föderalistisches Sytem in Deutschland hätten. Dabei rauche ich gar nicht. Auch in den Niederlanden haben die ein föderalistisches System und wenn du den Vispass kauftst, wirst du zwangsläufig Mitglied in einem Niedelrändischen Angelverein. Die haben einfach ihr kompliziertes Sytem vor den Anglern versteckt, Ich sehe da gar nicht so viel Unterschiede.



Hallo Olaf,

meiner Meinung nach reitest du aus einer Mehrzahl schwergewichtiger Gründe mit diesem Ansatz ein komplett totes Pferd. Und dabei rede ich nicht von der Einführung irgendwelcher digitaler Ausweise, sondern von der wie auch immer gearteten Kopie der niederländischen Angelverhältnisse.

Hier nur zwei Beispiele aus meiner mittelfränkischen Realität:

Die meisten Gewässer (auch Verbandsgewässer) sind in privatem Besitz und werden unter Berücksichtigung von teils sehr auf das jeweilige Gewässer zugeschnittenen Klauseln im Pachtvertrag angepachtet. Da stehen dann Dinge drin wie "zur Nutzung von Vereinsmitgliedern sowie Tageskartenbesitzern", weil die Besitzer der Gewässer den Zugang zu ihrem Eigentum unter Kontrolle haben wollen. Da kann niemand "von oben" den Zugang für andere Personen freigeben, weil es hier um Eigentumsrechte geht.

Zweites Beispiel: Hier in Bayern werden Angelerlaubnis-Scheine unter der Maßgabe ausgegeben, dass Fische entnommen werden. Darum ist die Anzahl der für ein Gewässer bzw. die Summe der Gewässer eines Verein/eines Verbands ausgegebenen Scheine an die Gewässerfläche gekoppelt. Hier bei mir bedeutet das: Pro Hektar Stillwasser 10 Jahreserlaubnisscheine und pro km Fließgewässer 8 Jahreserlaubnisscheine. Pro Jahreserlaubnisschein darf der Verein alternativ 30 Tageskarten beim Landratsamt beantragen. Ich darf hier nicht, wie in den Niederlanden Gang und Gäbe, das Angeln in mehr oder weniger unbegrenzter Anzahl zulassen und festschreiben, dass die Fische nicht entnommen werden dürfen. Der Angler muss eine Tageskarte bzw. einen Jahreserlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer besitzen, der vom Fischereiberechtigten ausgegeben ist und deren Anzahl ist begrenzt.
Das ist z.B. der Grund, warum an den Gewässern meines Vereins ab in ca. 3 Wochen keine Gastangler bzw. passive Vereinsmitglieder mehr an unseren Gewässern zu sehen sein werden. Die genehmigten Tageskarten gehen nämlich zur Neige.

Beantworte mir also bitte die Frage, wie du "niederländische Verhältnisse" beim Angeln auch nur annähernd erreichen willst, ohne tiefgreifend in die aktuelle Gesetzes- und Verordnungslage der jeweiligen Bundesländer einzugreifen.

Grüße von einem 1. Vorstand


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Juli 2020)

Tja das habt ihr im Westen vermurkst.
Komm mal in den Osten. Da sieht die Angelwelt ganz anders aus.
Die ehemaligen DAV Gewässer in GANZ Sachsen kannst du mit einer Mitgliedschaft in einem sächsischen Angelverein beangeln.
Sind einige 100 Seen,Flüsse, Teiche und Talsperren. Siehe: Angelatlas Sachsen
Und jetzt kommt der Knaller: für  jeweils 10 € zusätzlich, kann ich auch die ehemaligen DAV Gewässer in Brandenburg,Thüringen, Mek Pom und Sachsen Anhalt beangeln.
Jahresgebühr in Sachsen: pi mal Daumen 100€.
Da kann ich in Hintertupfingen noch nicht mal den örtlichen Dorfteich beangeln.

Lässt sich nun auch nicht mehr ändern.

Wir brauchen Digitale Ausweise.


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2020)

Wo ist denn jetzt der Vorteil des digitalen Ausweises?

Ob man nun die digitale Form, oder die alte, analoge Druckversion vorlegt, ist doch völlig unerheblich.


----------



## Fruehling (27. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wo ist denn jetzt der Vorteil des digitalen Ausweises?...



Meine Vermutung: Glitzert schön in der Sonne.


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung: Glitzert schön in der Sonne.


Das wäre natürlich ein absolutes Totschlagargument!


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Tja das habt ihr im Westen vermurkst.
> Komm mal in den Osten. Da sieht die Angelwelt ganz anders aus.
> Die ehemaligen DAV Gewässer in GANZ Sachsen kannst du mit einer Mitgliedschaft in einem sächsischen Angelverein beangeln.
> Sind einige 100 Seen,Flüsse, Teiche und Talsperren. Siehe: Angelatlas Sachsen
> ...



Hallo,

die Sache ist ganz einfach: Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis. Wir haben halt relativ viele Angler und wenig Gewässer. Bei euch im Osten ist es meist umgekehrt.
Allerdings sind unsere Gewässer meist auch von guter Qualität und hinsichtlich der Deckelung von Karten in Bezug zur Gewässerfläche auch nicht überfischt.
Und die Preise, nun ja da müssen halt die Ausgaben auch reinkommen. Mein Verein z.B. zahlt im Jahr rund 50.000 Euro an Pachten und das ist auch nur deshalb so wenig, weil die Hälfte unserer Gewässer unser Eigentum ist (sonst wären wir da bei rund 100.000 Euro) dazu kommen noch etwa 50.000 Euro an Besatzkosten, netto versteht sich, da die Beatzmaßnahmen einschließlich des Transports der Fische ehrenamtlich durchgeführt werden. 
Aber es geht ja auch noch wesentlich teurer; ein Blick nach Österreich genügt da, dort bekommt man in manchen Gewässer für 100 Euro nicht mal eine Tageskarte.

Petri Heill

Lajos


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2020)

Dafür wird auch in Bayern, Österreich, Slowenien... nicht auf Angler geschossen, weil sie, wie in der Mongolei bei der Taimenpirsch einem illegalen Goldsucher im Wege sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dafür wird auch in Bayern, Österreich, Slowenien... nicht auf Angler geschossen, weil sie, wie in der Mongolei bei der Taimenpirsch einem illegalen Goldsucher im Wege sind.



Hallo,

vor etlichen Jahrzehnten ballerten mal ein paar besoffene Angler an unserem großen Baggersee mit dem KK herum. Das kam in der Monatsversammlung durch Mitglieder, weche sich da bedroht fühlten, zur Sprache. Als Zeugen gaben die den damaligen 1. Gewässerwart, welcher zu diesem Zeitpunkt zum angeln dort war an. "Beim Herrn ........... sind ja die Kugeln direkt vor ihm ins Wasser eingeschlagen".  Der, ein sehr rustikaler Typ, gab an: "das stimmt schon, aber so schlimm war es auch wieder nicht, schließlich sei er ja nicht getroffen worden".  
Event-Angeln gabs früher schon in Bayern und nicht nur in der Mongolei.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2020)

Man muss ja auch nicht ausgerechnet an Schützentagen an den Prebersee zum Fischen gehen. 









						Preberseeschießen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Tja das habt ihr im Westen vermurkst.
> Komm mal in den Osten. Da sieht die Angelwelt ganz anders aus.



Ich kenne die Angelwelt im Osten. Ich stamme aus der Gegend von Bad Muskau und das Hauptangelgewässer meiner Jugend war die Neiße. Damals super Fischbestand. Heute ein Drama. Keiner der ortsansässigen Vereine besetzt dort Fisch, aber jeder Fisch wird mitgenommen. Begründung: "Neiße besetzen ist Scheiße. Wir besetzen und die anderen fangen die Fische raus." Dafür wird jeder maßige Hecht abgeknüppelt. Die Neiße ist, wie so viele Ost-Gewässer, hinsichtlich des Fischbestands in einem erbärmlichen Zustand, obwohl die Wasserqualität und der Kiesgrund ein super Salmonidengewässer hergeben würden. Keine Sau macht was.

Nee du, lass mal sein. Hier im mittelfränkischen Verein zahle ich viel Geld (auch als Vorstand), aber ich fange halt auch Fisch, weil sich der Verein um Gewässer und Fischbestand kümmert.


----------

